

Who Runs the Streets of New Orleans? - kanamekun
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/02/magazine/who-runs-the-streets-of-new-orleans.html

======
r00fus
This makes me sad for New Orleans. Is it really this bad? I wonder, while
NOPDs force size may have been reducing whether the budget has dropped as
well.

